# South Louisiana RC Fall Field Trial



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

The Headquarters will be the Ramada Inn, New Orleans Airport, St. Rose, La. Ph# 504-466-1355
Make reservations early, noting SLRC and receive $89 per night discounted rate, rooms will be held at this rate until at least 11/15/12.
9 miles to Field Trial grounds, $50 per stay fee for dogs in room

Other Hotels for possible accommodations:
Comfort Inn, New Orleans Airport St.Rose. La. 504-443-5100
9 miles to Field Trial grounds, no dogs in room

Best Western, Luling, La 985-331-0064
Ramada, Luling La. 985-785-2600
Comfort Inn Luling, La. 985-785-1125
13 miles to Field Trial Grounds, a couple allow dogs in room for $30 per stay fee

Days Inn, Laplace La. 985-652-1223
Hampton Inn, LaPlace, La. 985-652-5002
Holiday Inn Express, LaPlace, La. 985-618-1600
4 miles to Field Trial grounds, but very limited on rooms and high room rates, no dogs in room


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Bobby, the LaQuinta on Williams was very helpfull for us for our AKC hunt.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Please note the change in Headquarters, rates and booking deadline.

The Headquarters will be the Ramada Inn, New Orleans Airport, St. Rose, La. Ph# 504-466-1355
Make reservations early, noting SLRC and receive $89 per night discounted rate, rooms will be held at this rate until at least 11/15/12.
9 miles to Field Trial grounds, $50 per stay fee for dogs in room

Other Hotels for possible accommodations:
Comfort Inn, New Orleans Airport St.Rose. La. 504-443-5100
9 miles to Field Trial grounds, no dogs in room

Best Western, Luling, La 985-331-0064
Ramada, Luling La. 985-785-2600
Comfort Inn Luling, La. 985-785-1125
13 miles to Field Trial Grounds, a couple allow dogs in room for $30 per stay fee

Days Inn, Laplace La. 985-652-1223
Hampton Inn, LaPlace, La. 985-652-5002
Holiday Inn Express, LaPlace, La. 985-618-1600
4 miles to Field Trial grounds, but very limited on rooms and high room rates, no dogs in room

Other hotels options:
Gonzales, La. off I-10 at Hwy 30
Hammond, La. off I-55
both are ~30 miles from Field Trial grounds

No Tailgate party for this Trial due to hotel room availability

Make reservations early to secure rooms at best possible rate.


----------



## Carter (Dec 13, 2008)

Good rates on the rooms


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

How are things going this morning @ The Open? 

I'll be there around 2. Looking forward to a good weekend. Good luck folks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Open didn't finish The 1st. It's a triple. Middle thrown left to right & retires into a holding blind. Right bird thrown left to right & retires. Flyer on the left thrown right to left. All marks are getting answers. 

The Derby didn't finish The 3rd. Sorry, I don't have callbacks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to The Land Blind in The Open:

3, 6, 8-11, 18, 27, 28, 30, 32, 35, 39, 41-44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52-58, 62-67, 69, 70, 72, & 73. 

Starts with 32.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

24 to the waterblind in the Open.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Derby results from memory
1st---6 Tax. Ida Richards 
2nd---4 Farmer(H)
3rd----7 Marty. Sharon Gierman
4th---11 Frasier. Bobby Lane
RJ----? Tim springer
Jams
21 Janet kimbrough
22 Luke Barras
25 Ed Thibodaux 
And three more I can't remember


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

AM to the water marks. 12 dogs. 
2,3,7,8,17,20,23,26,34,50,51,54


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Partial Results:

Open:
1- Rosenblum- Morey
2- Farmer- Tia
3- Washburn-?
4- Rorem- ?

Amateur
1- Lane- Ali
2- Cox- Billie Jean
3- ? - ?
4- Ward- Tex

Not sure about JAMs


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

A big pat on the back to Mark and Morey - they don't get to play together that often - but when they do, they have shown to have that special connection!! Way to go to Tia too and all who finished!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like Mr. Danny owes Mr. Mark supper. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Congrats Mr. Mark & Morey, Tia, & Ali. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open 4th: Clive - Rorem
JAM Tie - Rorem


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats to Jerry and Danny on Dylan's Derby 2nd! Looks like some stiff competition too! That makes 6 points at 15 months old, correct? 

Slider is proud!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Marty Fluke and Pepper got 3rd in the Am. Congrats Marty.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Results Posted


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to all! 

Aaron*


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all placements and JAMs ! We had wonderful weather for a change. It was a pleasure to run and marshall the Open.Everyone worked together and got it done in a fun ,yet professional atmosphere. Many thanks to Deb and Shawn for judging for us,as well as all the other judges.


----------



## lamella expert (Nov 5, 2012)

Who dat mess with dannyfarmer in the open ? Who dat?


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Rorem, Kippy and Clive. He is a very nice young dog.


----------



## MYO222 (Aug 18, 2012)

congrats to all


----------

